
Tesla haters are parking their pickup trucks at Tesla Supercharger stations - smaili
https://bgr.com/2019/01/02/tesla-haters-protest-supercharger-stations/
======
xiphias2
I'm not sure about the laws in US, but the right thing to do would be to get
the car towed by the police or the owner of the infrastructure. Also a warning
sign about it is needed.

~~~
chrisseaton
> get the car towed by the police

Isn't it a civil matter? Does it involve the Police?

~~~
toomuchtodo
9 States and DC have laws prohibiting non-EVs from parking in EV charging
spots. If you want them ticketed, you call the cops.

[http://pluginsites.org/plug-in-vehicle-parking-
legislation-r...](http://pluginsites.org/plug-in-vehicle-parking-legislation-
reference/)

Disclaimer: Have worked with a municipality to craft their EV legislation
using home rule.

~~~
darkpuma
Ticketing them is not required though. You could also get them towed by a
private towing company that has a deal with that privately owned lot. And
trust me, that will still punish the offender's wallet. And unlike ticketing,
your turn-around time is going to be much faster. The cops will write a ticket
for the guy, but they won't tow him. So if you want the car removed you have
to wait for the towing company anyway.

~~~
toomuchtodo
You might not know who needs to be called to tow, or your state might not
allow for towing, while still allowing for law enforcement to ticket.

~~~
darkpuma
Towing companies profit from adequate signage, so that's not really a problem
so long as state laws permit this business model.

------
newnewpdro
When I was growing up most of the dudes driving big lifted trucks were blue-
collar mechanic/gearhead types.

Tesla and the EV movement in general is plausibly seen as threatening to these
people.

Tesla is banned from even being sold in some states in part because of how
they obsolete dealerships (and their associated service departments, which
employ local mechanics).

EVs obsolete combustion engines and all the associated service companies and
their employees. From the oil/gas industry to the service and maintenance of
engines, many people paying attention feel threatened.

So I can at least empathize with these goons on some level, not that I agree
with their actions. We're talking about a fundamental shift of a massive
global industry, lots of jobs are in the midst of becoming irrelevant. It's
not going to happen without any backlash.

If the worse of it is shit like UTI students parking their trucks in charging
spots, that'd be kind of incredible.

------
colordrops
I'm really confused as to why they are doing this.

~~~
et2o
It's just class warfare, has nothing to do with electric vehicles.

~~~
account0099099
some of those trucks cost more then a model 3.

~~~
kazinator
Which really just shows you can't just buy your way into class at the Ford or
Dodge dealer. Not to mention if you require financing.

------
dzhiurgis
This reminds me when black cab drivers of London decided to protest against
Uber by suspending their service.

Which gave Uber thousands of new customers.

------
nemoniac
In Amsterdam you get a ticket for parking at a charging station if you're not
plugged in.

~~~
true_tuna
In the US illegally parked cars on private property can simply be towed.

------
pessimizer
They're conflating people who hate Tesla as a company, and people who hate
Tesla drivers. The nerds writing and sharing anti-Tesla stories are not
driving huge pickups to block charging stations, and are 98% of the time
supportive of electric cars.

Whereas Tesla drivers are probably seen as rich people from out-of-town in a
lot of places (because they are rich people from out-of-town.)

~~~
Johnny555
They may be rich (well, affluent, you don't need to be "rich" to own a Tesla),
but they likely live in the town.

I'm from a small town, and there's a small number of people in town that own
expensive cars (A Lotus and Lamborghini come to mind), as well as a number of
affluent residents that own Teslas.

And it doesn't surprise me at all that those that love their lifted pickups
don't like the Tesla owners. Even though though it seems silly to say your
$30K - $50K truck with $10K+ of lift kits, tires and engine/exhaust mods is
somehow morally superior to someone's $50K Tesla.

~~~
mprev
Slightly off topic but are Lotus cars expensive in the States?

~~~
Johnny555
A Lotus Evora costs around $100K:

[https://www.caranddriver.com/lotus](https://www.caranddriver.com/lotus)

I guess whether or not that's "expensive" depends on your financial situation.

The Elise was cheaper, in the $60K range, but unlike a $100K Tesla, most
people aren't going to use a $60K or $100K Lotus as a daily driver, it's more
of a weekend toy.

~~~
mprev
I’m used to Lotuses being in the family car price range in the UK but,
admittedly, that’s more at the Elise end.

------
sremani
Where did the incident happen (cant click on reddit link)?

~~~
samfriedman
The plates in the picture look like Massachusetts to me. Also looks like an
older NY plate on the right. MA has plenty of these types in the west of the
state, so that'd line up too.

------
andy_ppp
“Tesla Haters” is one way to describe these people... imagine if you did this
with your electric vehicle in a gas station.

~~~
zaroth
See:
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=j52odgkRxDs](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=j52odgkRxDs)

------
BigChiefSmokem
All I see is an escalation on both sides, the one that is really going to hurt
here is Tesla since it's their infrastructure.

~~~
anigbrowl
How are Tesla or its users escalating, by wanting to charge their vehicles?

~~~
cowmix
"both sides".. always.

